# Birdie count for 2013.....



## JustOne (Feb 17, 2013)

2.

 :ears:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2013)

3:ears::ears:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 17, 2013)

0 :cheers:


----------



## pendodave (Feb 17, 2013)

4 in two rounds.

The same 2 both times bizarely. And both almost carbon copies re. shot types. My rubbish in both rounds was a little more random...


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 17, 2013)

12 in 7 rounds. That's probally my lot for the year...


----------



## moogie (Feb 17, 2013)

4 Today  :whoo:



and 4 Bogeys too......


----------



## Neddy (Feb 17, 2013)

1.

(chip in, chances of me adding to it any time soon are slim!)


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 17, 2013)

4 in comps so far this year. 

Had another 5 in practice rounds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2013)

Played once. Birdie count = 0


----------



## Val (Feb 17, 2013)

I counted 4 crows on my neighbours roof


----------



## JustOne (Feb 17, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			4 in comps so far this year. 

Had another 5 in practice rounds.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to record all of mine in this thread, even if I only play one hole. As far as I'm concerned they all count..... and these are PROPER BIRDIES of course... not crappy NET birdies


----------



## ventura (Feb 17, 2013)

Just one so far, drove the green and two putts.


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 17, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm going to record all of mine in this thread, even if I only play one hole. As far as I'm concerned they all count..... and these are PROPER BIRDIES of course... not crappy NET birdies   

Click to expand...

Yes they are all proper birdies not net birdies. I have just checked on HDID for my comp birdies which are recorded on there and thought about the rest making sure they are in 2013. Having 2 drivable par 4s helps plus a 100 yard par 3.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2013)

My eagle putt on 18 lipped out. Gutted.

So far 3 on my Saturday eclectic, but may be into double figures if I counted all rounds so far.

Who cares, eagles are where it's at.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 17, 2013)

I had 3 birdies in Saturdays comp. Just to even it up i put one onto the road on the right of our 14th and some old guy walking past threw it back for me. :rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 17, 2013)

2 from 3 rounds.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 17, 2013)

2 for the year so far.


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 17, 2013)

3 in 2 rounds so far


----------



## kid2 (Feb 17, 2013)

3 for me so far....1 Chip in with  a SW from about 15 yards over a bunker 1 bounce and in....Irish Luck.
The other 2 were Putts.


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 17, 2013)

a measly 1 so far, loads of missed opportunities though due to my total inability to putt


----------



## wookie (Feb 18, 2013)

3 for me including one on our par 5 first yesterday - pushed a 3 wood a reasonable distance, topped a hybrid which somehow skipped over the ditch at about 200 yards out leaving 160 then topped a 6 iron which hopped over the fairway bunker and stopped pretty much in the middle of the green then holed a 25 footer


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 18, 2013)

3 for me also.


----------



## Bucket92 (Feb 18, 2013)

3 so far, hoping to increase that by 30 by the years end


----------



## Robobum (Feb 18, 2013)

Birdie count: 7

Eagle count: 2


----------



## Curls (Feb 18, 2013)

Played first round at our course Saturday, 3 birdies including one at the hardest 460 yard par 4 and one at the par 3 12th that was very nearly.... well, see for yourself


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2013)

1 from 1 for me!


----------



## JamesR (Feb 18, 2013)

We have 3 holes closed due to being waterlogged. 
So from two rounds of 15 holes I have managed 4 birdies and an eagle.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 18, 2013)

2 at mottram hall.


----------



## bozza (Feb 18, 2013)

Had 2 yesterday, 2 on New Years Day and i think i've had at least another one or two.


----------



## Akie (Feb 18, 2013)

Still zero, had 4 birdie putts on Saturday but to no avail.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 18, 2013)

2 2's last week and before that can't remember as full course not open so don't tend to record the round. Probably another 3 or so I'd guess.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 18, 2013)

Think I'm around 10 so far this year.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2013)

Quiet a few thank god , might be a good interesting thread to run from start of qualifiers  tho


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 18, 2013)

three & one eagle :cheers:

Mind you should have been more had an eagle chance Saturday and ended up with Par - had to go for it with the first putt and over cooked it missing the putt back also.  Also had nine pars in total - most of which were 2 putts so the chances were there.

I should add that the course was playing a little shorter due to temp tees and I had a 4 over par on the first after duffing my second into a ditch and also three putting once I got there. !


----------



## JPH (Feb 18, 2013)

2

1 chip in 

1 in from 70 yards yesterday 
( still buzzing on that one)


----------



## njc1973 (Feb 18, 2013)

9 off 5 rounds, would have been more if it wasn't for crap bobbly greens.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 18, 2013)

After 13 holes today mine count stands at a massive *0*


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry guys but 32 in 17 rounds:ears::ears: Oh and two eagles

But in my defence I have been playing Summer golf and played most days in January in NZ .

Not swung a club in 12 days, hope to get out tomorrow !!


----------



## One Planer (Feb 18, 2013)

4 for me this year so far.


----------



## rickg (Feb 18, 2013)

counting only Qualifiers, 3 in 5 rounds..........must try harder!!!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 18, 2013)

rickg said:



			counting only Qualifiers, 3 in 5 rounds..........must try harder!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I was just thinking about you probably making more birdies than anyone else based simply on your h/cap (so birdies are likely) and the frequency with which you play (a lot)..... any idea how many you made last year?


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 18, 2013)

I thnk it currently stands at 2. One on our second a SI5 par 5, driver, 5 wood, wedge and single putt. Second last weekend on the 2nd at Pype Hayes, driver, wedge then 10ft putt.  Thats all I can remember.


----------



## Crow (Feb 18, 2013)

Must bookmark this thread, it promises to be a thriller.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 18, 2013)

4 at turnberry this weekend... 2 each on the kintyre and ailsa...


----------



## rickg (Feb 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Ha! I was just thinking about you probably making more birdies than anyone else based simply on your h/cap (so birdies are likely) and the frequency with which you play (a lot)..... any idea how many you made last year?
		
Click to expand...

Just checked HDID..........56 birdies in 75 Qualifiers........think I need to improve on that percentage this year.........great thread to focus the mind........ :thup:


----------



## rickg (Feb 18, 2013)

rickg said:



			Just checked HDID..........56 birdies in 75 Qualifiers........think I need to improve on that percentage this year.........great thread to focus the mind........ :thup:
		
Click to expand...

just checked an interesting stat: from Jan 2012 to Aug 2012, I played 48 qualifiers and had 47 birdies, but my handicap went up to 9.4 in that time..........then from Aug to the end of the year I played 17 qualifiers with only 9 birdies, but my handicap went from 9.4 to 5.4....... Go figure!!! I guess consistency trumps Birdies!


----------



## m10johnson (Feb 18, 2013)

Just played my first round of the year and carded 3 birdies. 2 in 3 holes 

Also played 10 shots under my handicap and carded my lowest ever round!


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 18, 2013)

So far this year eeerrrrr nil. Just checked my stats and birdied holes 2-7 at mine.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 19, 2013)

4 so far - which | think is close to last years total. Includes one at our 8th - SI 1 - which at weekends we use as one of our three starting holes. A tough start  at which I get two shots, so you can imagine I was pleased - but you may be familiar with the phrase "and then the wheels fell off..."


----------



## Captainron (Feb 19, 2013)

none this year as I haven't played a proper round as yet. Woburn might actually be my first full round of the year if the weather stays as crummy as it has been


----------



## Captainron (Feb 19, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			4 at turnberry this weekend... 2 each on the kintyre and ailsa...
		
Click to expand...

pics and review FD? How was it with the recent weather issues?


----------



## cookelad (Feb 19, 2013)

No idea on exact amount easily 10+ had 5 this weekend including 3 two's on Saturday! and had 3 two's (played the 9th, 10th and 11th in 7 shots!!!) the previous weekend!


----------



## Hooper (Feb 19, 2013)

2 from 2


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 19, 2013)

Captainron said:



			pics and review FD? How was it with the recent weather issues?
		
Click to expand...

Watch this space.... just got back!

Courses in good nick, nice greens. A big bit of GUR on one fairway on the Ailsa (5th I think), most bunkers on the Kintyre flooded and GUR on the day I played but no such problem on Ailsa the following day. Weather was amazing this weekend - I got very lucky!


----------



## malek988 (Feb 19, 2013)

2 and 2 eagles missed on the lip of the cup, raging


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2013)

I have had a few but not been counting as they weren't in comps.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 19, 2013)

5 or 6 so far

I usually get one in every 18 holes I play. 

Chipped in for two of the three twos I have had  Both 8 irons and both times I called it!


----------



## Scadge (Feb 20, 2013)

14 birdies in 8 rounds for me but two of our par fives are very short off winter tees and these account for half of the total.  But still averaging four under handicap on the shortened course is okay for this time of year.


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Feb 20, 2013)

Played twice - 0


----------



## Wayman (Feb 20, 2013)

5 in around 6 rounds


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 20, 2013)

One - 3rd on the Ashludie at Monifieth yesterday - closest I've been to a hole in one for years - six inch tap in. Just as well it was close as I missed from 3 feet on 11th on the Medal course and last month on the fourth at Palmetto Pine Country Club in Florida i left a four footer short with the starter (who'd come out to check that the missus and I - his only two visitors of the morning were doing OK) watching :-(


----------



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			2.

 :ears:
		
Click to expand...

4..


----------



## JustOne (Feb 24, 2013)

7..


----------



## rickg (Feb 24, 2013)

JustOne said:



			7..
		
Click to expand...

Are these in qualifiers?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 24, 2013)

rickg said:



			Are these in qualifiers?
		
Click to expand...

No. Don't even know when our next 'counting' comp is..... June???


----------



## DaveyG (Feb 24, 2013)

Cant we have a bogey count... I can brag then!

2 birdies so far... putting stroke has disappeared.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 24, 2013)

3 at Tadmarton GC on Friday and one in winter league yesterday.Can'y remember for the rest of the year, but only played about 4/5 times


----------



## JustOne (Mar 19, 2013)

8..


----------



## rickg (Mar 19, 2013)

JustOne said:



			8..
		
Click to expand...

6 birdies in 10 qualifiers.......hope the average improves!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 20, 2013)

5 in the last 2 rounds. Probably 20 this year. But that's mainly on winter greens. I chipped in 3 times in 2 rounds. Either I'm the best short gamer since Seve or Winters with bucket holes are easy to find.


----------



## jpenno (Mar 20, 2013)

5 so far including a 70yard chip in  made up for the duffed tee shot


----------



## jon25new (Mar 20, 2013)

3 so far and they have all been on par 3 holes!


----------



## Fraz (Mar 20, 2013)

6 I think, plus one (my first and only!) eagle!


----------



## bernix (Mar 20, 2013)

3, started the season with a birdie on the very first hole
played 4 times 18 holes, once 9 holes


----------



## mattdeeks (Mar 20, 2013)

Once in 3 rounds.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2013)

9 in 15 rounds - 3 of them in 1 round....

A Birdie Machine I am not.......so far!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 20, 2013)

2 yesterday


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

No qualifiers this year yet but as far as sweeps go I can estimate at least 6 of which 5 of those are on par 3's and the other 1 on our 6th par 5 hole last week.

With targeting single bogey golf first I am not at times trying all-out to hit the greens in regulation so I'll only pick them up on par 3's and 5's but I hope the shorter par 4's will fall into place with a natural progression and then the birdie opportunities increase.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 20, 2013)

3 birdies & an eagle on sunday .. pity it was a 4bbb & my partner ddint show ha , just played to mark the card for the other 2.. typical isnt it ..


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2013)

Had 4 Birdies on Sunday at Alnmouth - Foxton Hall - Golf Club
9th,  12th,  15th,  16th

Me & Partner took the sweep cash too.......


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

Imurg said:



			9 in 15 rounds - 3 of them in 1 round....

A Birdie Machine I am not.......so far!
		
Click to expand...

Same average as RickG who is 6 for 10.


----------



## azazel (Mar 20, 2013)

Two in one strokeplay round. Haven't been counting the winter league better ball matchplay games so just going to leave my count as single competitive rounds only.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2013)

Still stuck on 1. Hoping to add to it on the weekend


----------



## bayjon14 (Mar 20, 2013)

2 x 2;s since February
2 x birdies on Par 4's on Sunday, including a birdie on a hole were I have 2 shots so a nice 5 pointer
hopefully a few more during our spring league


----------



## Akie (Mar 21, 2013)

Still a goose egg for me


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 21, 2013)

Another one yesterday


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 21, 2013)

2 in my last 2! Happy!!!


----------



## Lump (Mar 21, 2013)

Not going to start my birdie count until the new season starts. Shame though as the last couple of weeks have been kind birdie wise. Had 5 last weekend alone.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

No birdies in my 10 hole sweep today but 4 nice gross par's which was very nice on the card


----------



## markgs (Mar 21, 2013)

birdie 0
Eagle 1


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2013)

3 birdies today so that's 11 so far.

(6 rounds total)


----------



## PieMan (Apr 7, 2013)

2 rounds so far - both on the same day. Birdies 1! Pars 26; bogeys 9 (4 in round 1; 5 in round 2). Pleased with that considering how cold it was on the day!!


----------



## Neddy (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine is now 2 from 2 rounds. Most recent one was a goodie aswell, long par 3 about 180 yards. 3 Hybrid to gimme range and a tap in. The kind of shot that makes you come back to the game even if the rest of your round is beyond crap.


----------



## J5MBF (Apr 7, 2013)

2. Both today and both on the front 9. First was our short par 4 (277 yards)' went with driver today for a change and hit a peach. Ended up 1.5ft short of green, just left eagle putt short and tapped in for birdie. Second came at par 3 8th (178 yards), hit a beautiful 6 iron, didn't deviate in flight. Rolled in the birdie putt from approximately 15ft. First time I've ever had 2 birdies in a round!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			3 birdies today so that's 11 so far.

(6 rounds total)
		
Click to expand...

Good shooting that man!

Still got a couple more than you, but twice as many rounds!


----------



## moogie (Apr 7, 2013)

Had 3 birdies on Wednesday in midweek club comp
And 1 today at Slaley Hall with some north east forumers


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2013)

14 birdies from 9 rounds.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 7, 2013)

4 competitive rounds 3 birdies (2 today).


----------



## rickg (Apr 7, 2013)

13 Qualifiers ...10 birdies.


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 8, 2013)

Up to 6 now  fair few rounds played though


----------



## JustOne (Apr 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			2 rounds so far
		
Click to expand...

And I thought *I* was doing bad with only 6 rounds played this year so far!


----------



## Lump (Apr 8, 2013)

As I said before, wasnt starting my birdie count until the start of the season.
2 rounds into the new season and my birdie count stands at 5. I should be happy with that but 90% of them come from the front nine before exploding on the back nine.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 8, 2013)

5 qualifiers  and  7 birdies  & one eagle aswell ,

also played 5 ,  13 hole winter league comps in 2013 , which yielded 8 birdies  .. do they count ? 

much better count than I expected , haven't been playing well up to yesterday


----------



## Region3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't know about all rounds as I don't keep count, but from those recorded on the internet I've had 9 in 5 rounds.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			2 rounds so far
		
Click to expand...

Yikes - I played 2 rounds yesterday!! 

Well into the I have no idea anymore on the birdie count now - I know I haven't had any in qualifiers yet (1st qualifier this coming weekend!)


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			And I thought *I* was doing bad with only 6 rounds played this year so far! 

Click to expand...

It's quality over quantity with me mate! 1st round was a +3 72...........all downhill from there now for the rest of the season!! We'll have to have a game soon seeing as you've had a bit of a birdie blitz - I can soon knock you out of your stride!!!


----------



## jpenno (Apr 9, 2013)

Another one for me today, midweek captains drive in.  a 3 on our par 4 SI 1 hole, being off 19 means its a Nett 1  - good start to the eclectic competition


----------



## JustOne (Apr 9, 2013)

PieMan said:



			It's quality over quantity with me mate! 1st round was a +3 72..........
		
Click to expand...

That's rubbish golf.... I shot 2 over today :ears:


with 3 more birdies........... so that's 14 now from 7 rounds.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2013)

Originally Posted by *PieMan* 
                 2 rounds so far




JustOne said:



			And I thought *I* was doing bad with only 6 rounds played this year so far! 

Click to expand...


Hey, I've not hit a ball this year and won't be doing so for a few weeks yet!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fraz (Apr 10, 2013)

I can add another couple, the 1st and the 5th on the Old Course at St Andrews (5th was a tap in after an eagle putt too!)


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 10, 2013)

10 in 6 now ..


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 10, 2013)

Up to 8 now after my first double birdie round


----------



## rickg (Apr 10, 2013)

rickg said:



			13 Qualifiers ...10 birdies.
		
Click to expand...

Another 2 today in the medal so that's 14 qualifiers 12 birdies....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2013)

Think I'm on 9 or 10, don't keep track but one of them was on the 1st on The West Course @ Wentworth. I won't be forgetting that one for a while :whoo:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 10, 2013)

Played 14 holes after work today and had THREE! OK I admit I played two balls (against each other in match play of course). I also played off the yellows but what was amazing was two of the birdies were back to back and I also had two eagle putts!

I also took my gross score for our SI 1 hole down by a shot to something like 2 over par for the last 8 times I have played it!


----------



## Wayman (Apr 10, 2013)

dont know what ive got roughly around 16ish

had 4 today


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 13, 2013)

Wayman said:



			dont know what ive got roughly around 16ish

had 4 today 

Click to expand...

Lost count for the year but another two today in 9 holes takes my total to 5 this week!


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 13, 2013)

1qualifier and 2 birds. Greens not good yet and a hooley blowing today! Rest of round no good...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2013)

17 birides from 10 rounds


----------



## timchump (Apr 13, 2013)

got 3 today, needed them after a quadruple bogie on the first


----------



## JustOne (Apr 13, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Lost count for the year but another two today in 9 holes takes my total to 5 this week!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't counting my 9 holers, only full rounds, but count 'em all if you want, even if you're playing 2 balls :mmm:

Played Farleigh Court the other day, played rubbish, greens were sanded (rubbish), putted rubbish. So 14 birdies thru 8 rounds now.


----------



## beggsy (Apr 13, 2013)

Too many to count  had 5 alone this week


----------



## Lump (Apr 14, 2013)

4 rounds into the year and my count is upto 7.

I should be alot more, but this weekend my putter has been stone cold. 3 Putted the first 6 greens today after birdie chances on all. Was very close to snapping my putter walking to the 7th tee.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2013)

Now played 3 rounds this year and birdie count is now up to 5 (was a measly 1 after 2 rounds before yesterday!!)


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Now played 3 rounds this year and birdie count is now up to 5 (was a measly 1 after 2 rounds before yesterday!!)
		
Click to expand...

Nice! :thup:

I'm just getting worried realising just how little golf I actually play for Â£1150/year. 8 rounds so far of which 2 were 'forum meets' somewhere else. Hopefully will drag myself out of the house in a minute.......


----------



## mattdeeks (Apr 27, 2013)

6 rounds played and have had 2.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2013)

Two in two rounds last week, both on par 3s, absolutely miraculous for me


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2013)

Had several more and played my first qualifier at my new course on Tuesday. 1st hole is one of the toughest on the course and managed a nice birdie - great start :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			So 14 birdies thru 8 rounds now.
		
Click to expand...

2 more,.. 16 thru 9 rounds.

Just waiting for a decent round to help the average..... (1.78 per round so far)


----------



## timchump (Apr 27, 2013)

got another today on my nemesis hole, the 6th, a 400 odd yard dog leg with a green that slopes away on all sides, hit a lovely 5 iron that managed to hold the green, then tapped in the 3 footer.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 27, 2013)

birdied the par 5 3rd at lee parkk today twice. once vs Liverbirdie then played the first 3 again after. two guys let me through on the tee. dragged my tee shot left. played a 22 hybrid up the middle. pw to 15ft. rolled in the putt and walked off to the putting green like "it aint no thang"  

:thup:


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Nice! :thup:

I'm just getting worried realising just how little golf I actually play for Â£1150/year. 8 rounds so far of which 2 were 'forum meets' somewhere else. Hopefully will drag myself out of the house in a minute.......
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean. Hopefully will get out 3 or 4 evenings next week - will expect the birdie count to be higher by next weekend!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2013)

19 through 11.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Apr 27, 2013)

4 today enroute to winning first major club comp this season! Gross score only beaten by current county champ!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2013)

Liqdaddymac said:



			4 today enroute to winning first major club comp this season! Gross score only beaten by current county champ!
		
Click to expand...

Well played - can't say fairer than that! :thup:


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Apr 28, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Well played - can't say fairer than that! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! Not renewed my skycaddie and bought a bushnell yesterday......can a laser really make that much difference or was it just one of them days?? Took 4 shots off my best medal round score and I never holed anything outside 10ft, 3 putted one and missed 2 4 footers! Already looking forward to ext Saturdays medal.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 28, 2013)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Cheers! Not renewed my skycaddie and bought a bushnell yesterday......can a laser really make that much difference or was it just one of them days?? Took 4 shots off my best medal round score and I never holed anything outside 10ft, 3 putted one and missed 2 4 footers! Already looking forward to ext Saturdays medal.
		
Click to expand...

I need a laser... you just *need* to know it's 157 to that pin and not 163.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 28, 2013)

1 round played this year so far, course still muddy, greens bumpy and bald........not enjoyable! Plugged and mud balls the order of the day. White shoes will never be white again, What's the point!:angry:


----------



## Val (Apr 28, 2013)

2 qualifiers so far this year, 3 birdies.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 28, 2013)

Had a couple this year.  Best was at my mate's course (Cochrane Castle).  Power fade drive about 220 yards.  Then a 200 yard 2 hybrid to within 4 feet of the flag.  Rolled in the putt for a very surprising birdie.


----------



## Scazza (Apr 28, 2013)

In Qualifying Events so far I have had 5 in 2 Rounds, which I am happy with considering my putting has been the area that has let me down big time in these 2 events! 5 x 3 Putts in the 2 rounds! It should be a lot more as I have been giving myself a lot of good chances with my iron play but just not converting the putts!

3 on Par 5's (One was a Chip in) & 2 on Par 4's.


----------



## Andy808 (Apr 28, 2013)

Up to 7 in comps in comps so far this year. 

Had another 8 in practice rounds plus an eagle!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 29, 2013)

JustOne said:



			2 more,.. 16 thru 9 rounds.

Just waiting for a decent round to help the average..... (1.78 per round so far)
		
Click to expand...

1 yesterday and 1 today... 18 thru 11 rounds

Greens are tined & sanded... missed LOADS of putts, this could seriously affect my birdie average!!! :angry:




Have calculated that so far it costs me Â£63.88 to enjoy a birdie...
Â£1150/18


----------



## JamesR (Apr 30, 2013)

3 competition rounds played this season, hit 4 on Sunday en route to my first divisional win of the year, taking my tally up to 6 birdies thus far.


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2013)

20 thro' 12.


----------



## JustOne (May 4, 2013)

18 thru 12 (had a nightmare round Leftie's gaff... no birdies, not many pars either!) :angry:

Was good to see Smiffy though. Laughing softens a bad round so well :thup:


----------



## Andy808 (May 4, 2013)

Had another one yesterday to  get up to 8 in comps in comps so far this year. 

Had another 8 in practice rounds plus an eagle!

Shame I just plodded round today doing nothing with the putter all day. 36 putts with only one or 2 threatening the hole!

Time to hit the practice green.


----------



## JustOne (May 10, 2013)

3 more yesterday: 21 thru 13 rounds.


----------



## redger (May 10, 2013)

played 4 Birdie count 1


----------



## Hobbit (May 25, 2013)

23 thro' 14


----------



## markgs (May 25, 2013)

lost count now few every round but also double bogeys


----------



## full_throttle (May 25, 2013)

can I add one more, 2nd hole at Walsall GC, chipped in from about 45 yards,


----------



## Scazza (May 26, 2013)

Just played in my 3rd Club Qualifying Competition yesterday and my Birdie Count is up to 7 in 3 competitive rounds.


----------



## Hendo007 (May 27, 2013)

I'm currently sitting at 8 birdies and 1 eagle through 10 comps this year. Clearly not getting enough :-(


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2013)

25 thro' 15


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2013)

Only 2 for me so far from 6 medal rounds. 1 on a par 3 and one on a par 5.  Must try harder.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Jun 1, 2013)

15 in 6 club comps for me which has resulted in 2 board comps (both had 135+ players and today's was the EGU Gold Medal & county qualifier). Switching from 52,56,60 to 50,54,58 wedges has made such a difference which has really surprised me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 1, 2013)

Ive added 4 more since coming back from a 3 week holiday just 10 days ago. Got two in todays medal!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 1, 2013)

I had another in the medal on Thursday, shame the 3 I had at Lymm in the NWOOM don't count.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2013)

29 through 36 rounds
But 14 in 11 last month
Me no Birdiemeister........


----------



## JustOne (Jun 6, 2013)

JustOne said:



			3 more yesterday: 21 thru 13 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

4 more in the last 2 rounds...

25 thru 15.

It's looking like my average is a bit less than 2 per round. Would LOVE it to be at least 2 by year end.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2013)

JustOne said:



			4 more in the last 2 rounds...

25 thru 15.

It's looking like my average is a bit less than 2 per round. Would LOVE it to be at least 2 by year end.
		
Click to expand...

Average of under 2 per round? That's pathetic - you need to try harder!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 6, 2013)

I had 2 in today's comp, also had 2 in an interclub match on Monday.


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2013)

Hmm, I forgot this, I had 2 yesterday


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 6, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			25 thro' 15
		
Click to expand...

26 thro' 16


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			25 thro' 15
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



			26 thro' 16
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, is there a pattern forming here, bets on 27 through 17 being next :smirk:


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hmm, is there a pattern forming here, bets on 27 through 17 being next :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Wrong!!

28 thro' 17.


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Wrong!!

28 thro' 17.
		
Click to expand...

You can thank me later, I made you push for an extra birdie :thup:

I got another at Pyrford GC yesterday


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jun 8, 2013)

Had my first ever birdie today, Felt like throwing a party


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 8, 2013)

1or2 birdies  per round but the double- triple and quadruple bogeys just kill me. My last 3 holes score in our seniors  this week , 7-2-8  my net score  71.  The winner after a 3 way  back 9 count back had  net 66. But hey it sunny at last.


----------



## Robobum (Jun 8, 2013)

4bbb "friendly" game today. Two 2 h'caps vs pro & 6h'cap..........

We were 7under better ball and lost 3&2...........21 birdies in the group.

Tough school.


----------



## tyke (Jun 8, 2013)

12 in 7 qualifiers so far.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			Wrong!!

28 thro' 17.
		
Click to expand...

28 thro' 18 - doh!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2013)

30 thro 20


----------



## rickg (Jun 17, 2013)

21 in 26 Qualifiers...


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			21 in 26 Qualifiers...
		
Click to expand...

It would take me 3 seasons or more to play that many.......

As my general play is improving I'm knocking in 2 or 3 a round at the mo...


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2013)

Stiil none from no rounds, a reasonable average so far!
I hope to play next week though .......................... watch this space!

*Slime*.

P.S. Last birdie was 18th July last year on the 11th hole at Santo da Serra in Madeira. It's almost the 1st anniversary of that!


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure how many I have this year, but had my first ever 3 birdie round yesterday, so well chuffed with that.  On the back of 2 birdies on Saturday, it's a 5 birdie weekend!


----------



## JustOne (Jun 17, 2013)

JustOne said:



			25 thru 15.
		
Click to expand...

2 in last weeks medal

and *5* today!!! (1 over par on the 17th tee, then MELTED!) :angry:

something wrong with this scorecard as I was 2 under thru 8 holes.... 






 :angry::angry::angry:

32 thru 17.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 17, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Up to 7 in comps in comps so far this year. 

Had another 8 in practice rounds plus an eagle!
		
Click to expand...

Two more in comps to take the the tally to 9 in comps.

Still on 8 in practice rounds and that eagle.


----------



## Slab (Jun 18, 2013)

First of the year!!

Par 3 13th 140 yards, water down the left & trees down the right, to about 7ft with a downhill/cross-green putt which was celebrated with a fist pump! 

_I know this is nowt for lots of folk but its been a tough year with a whole new stance & grip and a swing path change thrown in & I haven't mastered any of it yet. Managed to actually hit the pin on Par 3 five holes earlier but that one was three off the tee_


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 18, 2013)

I've made 9 birdies in 10 comps so far this year.  Made 2 on Sunday but should have had 5.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 18, 2013)

Only ever made 5 in my life (and a hole in one).

3 this year.

A 3 on the SI 3 par 4 at Staining in the first round of the year and a lovely 4 on a par 5 on Sunday evening in a practice round. SI 4 . I really enjoyed that one.

Only had one in a comp this year. That was a nice classy 3 on a short par 4 at Stanley Park in a society day.


----------



## rickg (Jun 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			2 in last weeks medal

and *5* today!!! (1 over par on the 17th tee, then MELTED!) :angry:

something wrong with this scorecard as I was 2 under thru 8 holes.... 






 :angry::angry::angry:

32 thru 17.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate! :thup:.... Have you seen a shrink yet about the 18th? Do you want to talk about it?.... A problem shared on here.......is a 


chance for us all to take the pee!!!  :ears:


----------



## labatudgm (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to register my incredulity at this topic and the updates within.

When it first started I thought it was drivel of the highest order at best 
and banal in the extreme at worst â€“ and yet in mid-June people still going on about their birdiesâ€¦

I mean really â€“ reality check here â€“WHO CARES?

We really donâ€™t. 

Not How, Not When, Not Where, Not with Whom or What, and most certainly not How Many.

Itâ€™s the worst kind of forum â€˜chatâ€™ imaginable â€“ absolute self-congratulatory piffle about nowt.
This forum is full of it.  Also who also cares how many posts you put up on inane topics.
Itâ€™s just not that interesting â€“ really itâ€™s not.

And YOU are 19 pages into this. It must stop.

So I am doing what I should have done at the start of this. 
I will try to salvage some kind of purpose to this tedium.

This post should have tried to make your birdie â€˜storiesâ€™ benefit something other than your ego.

Soâ€¦

To a charity of your choosingâ€¦
Â£10 per birdie, Â£25 per eagle.
END OF!

Â£10 to your club captainâ€™s charity for ANY post after this one that
a)	Does not agree to the above ruling
b)	does not name their charity of choice 
c)	state how much they are giving

Now Iâ€™ll read your stories and wonder at your numbers as charities will benefit.
BRING IT ON !


----------



## JustOne (Jun 19, 2013)

Says the man who wrote about 1000 characters describing his best ever shots....




			My Best Shots Ever - top 3 

1. 16th at my home course, par 4 475yds SI 1. 2007. Smashed driver down middle into the wind. Left with 200 to go. Green sits on ledge with ground sloping severe left to right if missed so the safe approach is run it in from the left hand side, hope for 2 putts and walk away happy. Discussion with my Dad/caddie regarding shot goes along lines of safe approach. We agree on 4 iron and Dadâ€™s last words are â€˜Remember - aim left and run it inâ€™. I take aim and swing and as soon as I hit it I say â€˜or I could just hit it straight at the flagâ€™ and it lands 5ft away and stops dead. Finish birdie-parâ€“par to win comp and get my name on the club noticeboard forever!

2. 1st at Royal Lytham and St Annes. Aged 16, (25 years ago now), on first ever golfing trip away with my Dad. Thereâ€™s a new concept to me of a Starter on the tee and heâ€™s looking at me like maybe I am not worthy or should be at school. Stays to watch me tee off â€“ pressureâ€™s on. 5 iron to 10ft and make birdie! My Dadâ€™s never been prouder and thoroughly enjoyed the surprised look on the Starterâ€™s face as my ball sailed towards the pin.

3. 18th at St Andrews. Aged 17. Pulled tee shot down 1st fairway. Wait for those on 1st tee to play then walk over. Look at shot I have left with suddenly no idea what club to hit. No yardages and I have a problem with the dead ground of the valley of sin as I am also known to send balls flying over greens â€˜still raising as they go over the flagâ€™. I now noticed my Mum and several tourists leaning against the back fence watching. My Dadâ€™s too far away to ask â€˜Is an 8 going to be OK?â€™ without shouting it and looking like an idiot. 8 iron selected and struck perfectly but I still remember the feeling of all my internal organs dropping as I watched the ball and wondered whether I would have to shout â€˜FOREâ€™ and send the assembled masses scrambling for cover. Relief as the ball lands between flag and back fence and finishes 15ft away. Even a couple of claps, (and not just from my Mum), as I walk to the green alongside my Dad. Left the birdie putt on the lip but that was fine by me.

and maybe another thread for this but here's my most memorable bad shot...

The 18th at Carnoustie 2008. Doing the â€˜Van de Veldeâ€™ challenge as you do. 6 to win the Open.
Driver selected of course and away it goes â€“ a massive pull hook left OOB. Hits the tarmac in the car park of the bowls club on that side, (how it missed the cars Iâ€™ll never know), and launches itself even higher and further left. Next bounce is now on the road going alongside the course, (nothing coming and no pedestrians), and it just keeps going. Still bouncing as it disappears out of sight down the road â€“ probably ended up on the railway line! Family joke is that itâ€™s still going all the way to Aberdeen! Bagged a 7 and sat with a beer pleading for us to sneak out just play the 18th again â€“ Iâ€™ll par it next time!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (Jun 19, 2013)

labatudgm said:



			I want to register my incredulity at this topic and the updates within.....

Now Iâ€™ll read your stories and wonder at your numbers as charities will benefit.
BRING IT ON !
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I need to re-quote the whole post...

I was ready to put my point across about it being a public forum, all opinions valid etc etc and sure its self congratulatory blah blah...and even how with tongue in cheek I can say for a few short minutes on Saturday I scored as well as the top players in the world! 

...but JustOne has replied more aptly than I was going to


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 19, 2013)

labatudgm said:



			I want to register my incredulity at this topic and the updates within.

When it first started I thought it was drivel of the highest order at best 
and banal in the extreme at worst â€“ and yet in mid-June people still going on about their birdiesâ€¦

I mean really â€“ reality check here â€“WHO CARES?

We really donâ€™t. 

Not How, Not When, Not Where, Not with Whom or What, and most certainly not How Many.

Itâ€™s the worst kind of forum â€˜chatâ€™ imaginable â€“ absolute self-congratulatory piffle about nowt.
This forum is full of it. Also who also cares how many posts you put up on inane topics.
Itâ€™s just not that interesting â€“ really itâ€™s not.

And YOU are 19 pages into this. It must stop.

So I am doing what I should have done at the start of this. 
I will try to salvage some kind of purpose to this tedium.

This post should have tried to make your birdie â€˜storiesâ€™ benefit something other than your ego.

Soâ€¦

To a charity of your choosingâ€¦
Â£10 per birdie, Â£25 per eagle.
END OF!

Â£10 to your club captainâ€™s charity for ANY post after this one that
a)    Does not agree to the above ruling
b)    does not name their charity of choice 
c)    state how much they are giving

Now Iâ€™ll read your stories and wonder at your numbers as charities will benefit.
BRING IT ON !
		
Click to expand...


Very poor post.

If you dont like banter on a message boeard then dont read it.

Very dissapointed. I thought golfers might have been different.


----------



## rickg (Jun 19, 2013)

Come on admit it...you're still peed that you never got your letter printed in 2012 aren't you?    :ears:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...NG-in-a-Tour-Event-54-Yes&p=496314#post496314


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 19, 2013)

labatudgm said:



			I want to register my incredulity at this topic and the updates within.
		
Click to expand...

I've done my usual hunt of the Rules.

Colin L could well correct me (it hasn't been a 'perfectly correct' week for me), but I can't find anything that compels you to read every thread/post!

I can understand why it might be necessary to open some threads to find what they are on about, but not this one - it's actually pretty precisely named.

If you want to wean yourself from the compulsion to reading drivel, try reading all Homer's posts. :rofl:If that's too much of a challenge, start with mine!


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey labatudgm, I had another birdie last night at my former nemesis hole the 17th. That's 2 rounds in a row, now. 

Feel free to congratulate me


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2013)

I had 3 in yesterdays comp.


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 21, 2013)

labatudgm said:



			I want to register my incredulity at this topic and the updates within.

When it first started I thought it was drivel of the highest order at best 
and banal in the extreme at worst â€“ and yet in mid-June people still going on about their birdiesâ€¦

*I mean really â€“ reality check here â€“WHO CARES?* *The people that post?*

*We really donâ€™t. * - *Speaking for everyone now?*

Not How, Not When, Not Where, Not with Whom or What, and most certainly not How Many.

Itâ€™s the worst kind of forum â€˜chatâ€™ imaginable â€“ absolute self-congratulatory piffle about nowt.
This forum is full of it.  Also who also cares how many posts you put up on inane topics.
*Itâ€™s just not that interesting â€“ really itâ€™s not.* - *Could I suggest not reading it then?*

And YOU are 19 pages into this. *It must stop.* - *Says who?*

So I am doing what I should have done at the start of this. 
I will try to salvage some kind of purpose to this tedium.

This post should have tried to make your birdie â€˜storiesâ€™ benefit something other than your ego.

Soâ€¦

To a charity of your choosingâ€¦
Â£10 per birdie, Â£25 per eagle.
END OF!

Â£10 to your club captainâ€™s charity for ANY post after this one that
a)	Does not agree to the above ruling
b)	does not name their charity of choice 
c)	state how much they are giving

Now Iâ€™ll read your stories and wonder at your numbers as charities will benefit.
BRING IT ON !
		
Click to expand...

If you peruse a thread and it doesn't interest you then don't continue to read it.
If you aren't really happy with the forum then don't come here.
You really sound as though you have a number of issues to be honest.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 21, 2013)

1 yesterday, 33/18


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 21, 2013)

I only like hearing about birdies if there is a full description of events.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok, it was a driveable par 4 (green the size of a postage stamp) but I'm a short hitter so laid up with a 5-wood and wedged to 2ft :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 21, 2013)

"a â€˜soapboxy higher than thouâ€™ attitude..."

I wonder who posted that in another thread...?

Still chuckling


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 21, 2013)

another one yesterday, last hole 140yd par3, put the tee shot pin high about 3" of the green, rolled a 20 footer in.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 21, 2013)

that's more like it!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 30, 2013)

i've lost count, but another one today, 6th hole good drive to 58yards, a 7iron chip and run to 8ft then sunk the put, 

a few missed ones out there as well


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 30, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Two more in comps to take the the tally to 9 in comps.

Still on 8 in practice rounds and that eagle.
		
Click to expand...

Four more on the longest day challenge to take the the tally to 13 in comps.

Now up to 12 in practice rounds and another eagle to take me up to 2 this year.


----------



## cookelad (Jul 1, 2013)

4 very pretty birdies on Saturday rewards for good iron shots, and then yesterday not a single birdie BUT.... Driver, 5 iron followed by a 6foot eagle putt for my first eagle at the Shooters Hill!


----------



## rickg (Jul 1, 2013)

30 qualifiers.....25 birdies..


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 3, 2013)

51 comps & 87 birdies... the challenge now with so little time left is to make 100. With 6 weekend comps and 4 midweek its possible but then there's going to work...


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 3, 2013)

23 birdies in 23 qualifiers.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 14, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			51 comps & 87 birdies... the challenge now with so little time left is to make 100. With 6 weekend comps and 4 midweek its possible but then there's going to work...

Click to expand...

Now at 93 in 53 rounds. Today's round was just brilliant!! Its blowing a hooley up here on the northeast coast, a typical links day. Out 2 over par... back 9 saw 2 bogeys and 4 birdies. 2 rounds to go, and 7 birdies to get - it probably won't happen but oh so close!!


----------



## Lump (Dec 14, 2013)

Just looked on howdidido. I've amazingly only played 15 qualifiers this year (I'm sure it was more, but I don't think board comps go on howdidido) 15 rounds of golf and 27 birdies.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 14, 2013)

I only had 10 in 23 qualifiers, but since the season finished I have been getting 2 or more every week. One hole in particular that I never birdied during the season I have birdied 4 or 5 times in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2013)

Dunno maybe one or two a round at a push.


----------



## JCW (Dec 14, 2013)

This is something I will do next year , this year I stop counting at 500 ...................EYG


----------

